# 1st gen PS3 (CECHA~) and DTS-MA 7.1??



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi. I am considering buying an _early generation _PS3 (backwards compatible and plays SACD) BUT there seems to be some confusion as to if it will output 7.1 (DTS-MA/Dolby Digital-HD) audio. I have a pre pro that will decode these formats, and I currently have them on my Panny Blu Ray. If the player (CECHA~ 
old SACD capable PS3) will NOT output these formats, it's a deal breaker. :hissyfit:

ANY help is appreciated! THANKS!!


----------



## Twin_Rotor (Jan 1, 2012)

Only the original 60GB consoles are PS2 backwards compatible, if that's what you mean.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

wgmontgomery said:


> Hi. I am considering buying an _early generation _PS3 (backwards compatible and plays SACD) BUT there seems to be some confusion as to if it will output 7.1 (DTS-MA/Dolby Digital-HD) audio. I have a pre pro that will decode these formats, and I currently have them on my Panny Blu Ray. If the player (CECHA~
> old SACD capable PS3) will NOT output these formats, it's a deal breaker. :hissyfit:
> 
> ANY help is appreciated! THANKS!!


Hello,
I have the same PS3 and love it. Do know that while it outputs SACD over HDMI, it is converted to PCM before it gets to the AVR. It does internally decode True HD and DTS HD, but will not send it via Bitstream where your AVR/SSP would do the decoding. The vast majority of folks believe it does not make an audible difference. 
Cheers,
J


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

"but will _not_ send it via Bitstream"??

Do you mean it will? It seems (by the context) that you do. Also, I am asking ONLY if the older PS3s (that will play SACD/are backwards compatible) will play the 7.1 audio off of Blu Ray (DTS and DD Lossless)

Thanks


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Gary,
The original PS3 sends a LPCM output to your AVR where the Sony is doing the decoding of the Blu-ray and SACD. For DVD's, CD's you can have the AVR decode it. So your AVR/SSP will not display True HD or DTS-HD as it would if it was handling the decoding. Again, it really does not make a difference in SQ to have the PS3 handle it. Moreover, the Cell Processor in the PS3 is far more advanced than any Chip in an AVR. Good enough that even our Military linked 100's of them to literally form a Supercomputer.
J


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

I think that get what you mean by "no bitstream" now; the signal is being sent to my processor as a _LPCM_ signal INSTEAD of a _bitstream_ signal, which would flag the signal as DTS/DD (and show DTS-MA 7.1, etc. on the display). The info will get to the processor, but it will be a PCM signal, so I'll just get 3/2/2/1. 

So, if I'm understanding you correctly, I will have DTS-MA/DD-HD 7.1 lossless audio, but it may not look like it on the display; sound wise=no problem.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

BTW-my processor actually has a PCM 7.1 surround mode.

THANKS SO MUCH!!!


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

One more note; I "pulled the trigger" on an original 60g PS3...$200. My HOPE is to have Blu Ray (w/ 7.1 audio), SACD and Netflix streaming 5.1 in one box. As far as I can tell, there is no other player that will do all of these.

Thanks to all!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
This particular PS3 is a classic and cost $840 for Sony to build. They were losing literally Billions of Dollars for several quarters. The Emotion Engine Chip which is the brain to the PS2 and provides full Backwards Compatibility costs around $30 per unit and was only present for the 60gb and 20gb Launch Models. The 80gb PS3 used Software Emulation, but did not offer nearly as much compatibility for PS2/PS1 Games. After the 80gb, Backwards Compatibility ended. As did SACD.

And you will get Lossless via the PS3 with no loss in SQ. That is also a great deal for it. Even better, should something happen to it, it only costs $129 for Sony to send you the exact same PS3 Model (refurbished) Aside from Fan Noise and the Remote Control operating on Bluetooth as opposed to IR, it really is hard to find fault. For quite some time, most Professional Reviewers found it to be the best BDP out there.
J


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

So, it seems that I did well. I REALLY wanted an Oppo (83), but it will not stream Netflix in 5.1 (and cost more) which is very important to me. I should have the player in ~a week (bought it online) and will be happy to post a review as a Blu Ray player, CD player (currently using 1st gen. PS1), SACD player and streaming (maybe even music streaming-something I've yet to do) movies if anyone is interested.

I did a lot of research before I bought the player, but info on this unit is very contradictory/confusing. Thanks to everyone for the help.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Music Streaming is quite straightforward if using a PC. I have loaded around 150 of my CD's into my PS3 as you can rip CD's onto it as well. It really is a wonderful Multimedia Device. Netflix Streamed 5.1 is a nice feature for sure. I have not noticed a huge difference between DD and using PLII when using my OPPO BDP-93. In addition, while it can output 5.1, only certain titles are 5.1. Still amazing to think about all of this as it is a Gaming Console.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

I didn't think the Oppo would stream 5.1. I also plan to rip some CDs into the PS3; great for casual listening.

I wish Netflix had more titles in 5.1, but at least there are some. Oddly enough, the newer movies are rarely offered in 5.1

I A/Bed PLII and Neo 6; I _think_ that I prefer Neo 6. I recently changed from PLII, so I'm still testing it.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

BTW-I actually have no interest in gaming. It will only be used as an AV device. I really don't like the idea of the static images (scores, etc.) from games on my plasma.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The OPPO does not do 5.1 via Netflix. Even worse, I was told that it is not going to happen in the future. I also like NEO and have been also using THX Neural Surround a good bit as well for Netflix when using the OPPO.
J


----------

